# Die lauschigsten Plätzchen in Azeroth



## Dargrimm (12. Februar 2008)

Passend zum *Valentinstag am 14. Februar* wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches die romantischsten, kuscheligsten oder schönsten Orte in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt sind. 

Wohin würdet Ihr die Dame oder den Held Eures Herzen führen, wenn es um das allererste Date geht? 
Und vor allem: Warum eignet sich grade dieser Ort besonders dafür?

Postet Eure Vorschläge - am besten direkt mit Bild oder sogar Video!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (12. Februar 2008)

Kennt ihr diesen Berg in Feralas, er gehört wohl zu den Zwillingskolossen, von dem man nur per Fallschirm wieder herunterkommt? Da ist ein kleiner Teich.. an dem man ein Feuerchen machen kann, schöne Aussicht.. und am Ende eben das Abenteuer des Absprungs. Eine wirklich schöne Stelle. Die Natur ist noch in Ordung, nicht einmal Mobs stören. Hat man sonst nur auf der Mondlichtung, solche Ruhe. Aber nicht nur vor Mobs, auch vor neugierigen Ohren oder Augen anderer ist man dort herrlich ungestört. Daher: nicht verraten!


----------



## alexaner666 (12. Februar 2008)

jo und deswegen postet du das auch in öffentlichem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feralas ist wirklich wunderschön.Besonders die Klippe.


----------



## Struppistrap (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt ein Video bei youtube, bei dem Beschrieben wird, wie man zu diesen Wasserfällen kommt, die man immer sieht, wenn man aus Sturmwind rausfliegt.....da ist es nett

Wers etwas....nunja...härter mag, dem kann man mit lvl 70 das Jägerlager empfehlen...da ist immer was los. vielleciht nicht lauschig, aber unterhaltsam^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Februar 2008)

Ins Kino.

Einfach ins Alteractal gehen, sich auf einen Berg setzen, ausgestattet mit einer Decke und Lagerfeuer, und die Show genießen.


----------



## Sysa (12. Februar 2008)

Mein Tipp: 
In Nagrand auf eine der kleinen schwebenden Inseln fliegen, vielleicht eine mit Baum, Lagerfeuer an und den wunderschönen Himmel betrachten -- garantiert Mobfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass beim flirten ...


----------



## Sysa (12. Februar 2008)

Mein Tipp: 
In Nagrand auf eine der kleinen schwebenden Inseln fliegen, vielleicht eine mit Baum, Lagerfeuer an und den wunderschönen Himmel betrachten -- garantiert Mobfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass beim flirten ...


----------



## Dunkelwolf (12. Februar 2008)

Kennt ihr im Eschental in der Nähe vom Schrein von Aessina dieses kleine Häuschen? Das ist ein wunderschöner und vor allem ungestörter Platz. Das ein oder andere mal kommt eine kleine Spinne oder ein Wolf vorbei und schnuppert rein aber das sind dann auch die einzigen Besucher die zu erwarten sind. Und das schon äußerst selten.
Ich persönlich hab da schon die ein oder andere schöne Stunde verbracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super ruhig schöner Sonnenuntergang perfekt für Nachtelfenpaare (oder andere)


----------



## Mr125 (12. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ins Kino.
> 
> Einfach ins Alteractal gehen, sich auf einen Berg setzen, ausgestattet mit einer Decke und Lagerfeuer, und die Show genießen.




immernoch die beste idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in ferelas wenn ihr von den 1000 nadeln zb nach DB wollt und östlich dem Hordelager ausweicht reitet ihr über eine Baumstamm der über den See führt. nach diesem baumstamm auf rechten seite steht ein Zelt + lagerfeuer, viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (12. Februar 2008)

In Westfall gibt es einen schönen Ort und zwar einen leuchturm sehr im süden etwas vor der Küste! solange es nicht wie es in Wf meistens der Fall ist regnet ist es dort echt nett


----------



## Neotrion (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde irgendwo in Unterstadt bei den Kanälen (auch Kanalisation genannt) ein Untote paar hinstellen.^^
Irgendwo in Nagrand, ist sicher schön und so...


----------



## LethalDoze (12. Februar 2008)

die höhle in marshalls is echt geil has ja schon ein bild gepostet^^ ansonsten is auch noch mulgore bei nacht sehr schön einfach mit lagerfeuer an den stonebullsee setzen und den vollmond anschauen *seufz* kommt man auch als ally hin (aber umständlich^^)


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

des is in düstermarschen in der nähe von onyxias hort aufm berg oben 
bei sonnenuntergang sehr schöön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dazu dann schön picknik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt in 1k nadeln einen berg auf den man rauf kommt über einen kleinen seitenweg...habe leider keinen screenie aber wenn man da runterguckt sieht man echt was sich noch aus der grafikengine machen lässt...


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Höhle bekomm ich eher Kopfschmerzen als sonst was, ich mag die nicht =)

Ich würde mich auch in so n schwebenden Stein in Nagrand mit nem Wasserfall setzen =)


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Februar 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Höhle wollte ich auch grad vorschlagen als ich das Topic gelesen habe... *g*

Ansonsten irgend n hübscher Strand =)


----------



## Traklar (12. Februar 2008)

wenn es nicht so schwer wäre sich in Old If


----------



## Maltharo (12. Februar 2008)

Jau die Inseln in Nagrand sind sehr schön,Winterquell auch schon weiß undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achsoo^^ sag mal Carcharoth wie hast du deine Signatur gemacht finde die echt klasse


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2008)

öhm kennt einer den teleporter hoch zu schwebenden insel im immersangwald gibts auch quests sind aber low lvl...aber ich finds da oben echt schön aber eure vorschläge sind natürlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferago (12. Februar 2008)

In Darkshire gibt's einen ort namens "bettlerschlupfwinkel".

1.Hört sich zwar vom namen her total blöd an für liebespaare aber es ist ein lauschiges tal umringt von Bergen und mit einem Privatwasserfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2.Von Winterspring aus könnte man theoretisch auch nach "troll Village" gehen, manche meinen zwar es sei ein exploid aber ich kann aus erfahrung sagen, dass die einzige schwierigkeit darin besteht die riesigen wasserfälle herunterzugelangen. Fallschirmumhang von der Himmelswache oder Ingi hilft, auch ein pala mit bubble und rezz kann einen da herunterbringen.

3.Alternativ kann man auch zu dem kleinen see in darnassus gehen oder zu den wasserfällen, wenn man es ganz abenteuerlich haben will kann man auch versuchen dort herunterzuspringen, denn am fuße von Teldrassil sind viele kleine Landstriche. Wenn man nicht springen will kann man auch in den Vorort gehen und dorthin schwimmen.


4. Zwischen der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und Nethersturm im Himmel liegen meiner meinung nach extrem viele kleinere Inseln, darunter noch eine, mit einem einsamen gestrandeten schiff darauf =)

5.Wer's toll findet kann auch versuchen in die Dalaran Kuppel zu gelangen aber dort ist leider nichts wirklich editiert also kann man's theoretisch auch schon wieder vergessen ;(

6. Im Brachland gibt's am strand entlang vereinzelte Schiffe...

7. Und natürlich kommt das beste zum schluss (zugleich einfach):
Die Zwergischen Tavernen, bzw Menschlichen Tavernen können einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Charme ausstrahlen. Wenn man aber wirklich gaaaaaanz alleine sein will dann...

Geheimtipp: ... geht man am besten in's arathihochland und schwimmt erstmal ein paar stündchen *gg* bis man zu dem einsamen Landstrich ganz im Osten kommt. Dort gibt es zwei Zwergenbauern, die aber glaube ich gar nicht mehr respawnen.... ein vereinzeltes haus und zwei weite felder, einen Angelsteg etc. könnt's euch ja mal anschaun.


----------



## 5nak3 (13. Februar 2008)

im Schlingendorntal ist ein ganz reizendes Plätzchen nördlich der Insel von die Naga rumlaufen an der Stelle hat man eine herrliche Aussicht auf das Meer sehr schön für ein romantischen Picknick und man kann auch noch einen Basejump ins Wasser machen falls es zu "heiss" wird.

hier ein kleines Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

mulgore für´s herumtollen mit den 10 nachkommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Februar 2008)

Maltharo schrieb:


> achsoo^^ sag mal Carcharoth wie hast du deine Signatur gemacht finde die echt klasse



Photoshop und 30 Minuten Arbeit inkl. Guide-lesen *g*
Das schwierigste am ganzen war Illidan zu töten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (13. Februar 2008)

in den Marsch in Scherbenwelt oben auf nem Pilz, sehr schön =)


----------



## holy-warlock (13. Februar 2008)

hmmm,

u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...


----------



## Arkoras (13. Februar 2008)

Schade das es nicht mehr geht, aber sonst wäre es ganz klar Berg Hyjal!


----------



## Arkoras (13. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht mehr geht, aber sonst wäre es ganz klar Berg Hyjal!



Obwohl wenn ichs mir so überlege das Skelett von Archimonde nicht so schön wäre^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2008)

zu zweit kleine lowies killen:das ist sooo romantisch^^


----------



## snailsoup3 (13. Februar 2008)

> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...



/signed


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

Naja aber was gibt es schöneres Als mit seiner Liebsten einen Romantischen Abend im Ungoro krater zu verbringen sich als Held zu beweisen und sie zu den heißen Quellen zu bringen und dort ein angenehm romantisches Bad zu nehmen mit ein bisschen "billigem Fusel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und falls man dort ganz ungestört sein will sich bei den Quellen den Höchsten Berg raussuchen auf den gipfel krackseln und hinunter tauchendenn dort unten findet euch niemand mehr und man kann ungestört dort siener Fantasie nachgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Nesnah


----------



## Angrimssohn (13. Februar 2008)

Spontan würde mir noch der Sandstrand von Tanaris einfallen. Sommer, Sonne und schöne Temperaturen. 

Ein Picknikkorb, einmal ein Braufestfässchen und Rosenblätter. Et passt.


----------



## kintaroohe (13. Februar 2008)

verdammt das mit den fliegenden Nagrand-Steinchen wurde schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann sag ich mal bei den Zwillingsbergdingern in Feralas super angenehme Atmosphäre und Aussicht ... dann schön mit warmer Decke Tee schlürfen und schwärmen ...... *zufriedenkuck* naja und dann das Übliche halt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2008)

in der terasse der magister bei der seherkugel.
auf dem lauscheigen balkon in die 25er ini blicken


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Eine Runde schwimmen gehen im See auf dem Zwillingskoloss/Feralas....und wer mag sich schon die Rüssi nass machen? Dort oben kann man geeignetes Schwimm-Equip testen^^

Was noch viel schöner ist...genau das Selbe am Strand tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun einmal nicht in Wow.


----------



## veithflo (14. Februar 2008)

Die Donnerfälle in Elwynn beim Spiegelsee. Am Wasserfall führt ein Weg hoch zu den Defias, ebenso hinter der Westbrook Garnision. Dort oben gibt es drei Wasserfälle und einen schönen Berg am Meer.

An der Westküste vom Loch Modan See gibt es eine kleine Fischerhütte mit Steg.

Östlich vom Eingang zu Northshire über den Fluss und an der Mauer den Berg hoch.

An der Nord-West Küste von Westfall die Insel mit Kaptäin Sander's Schatz, ebenso wie eine andere Insel weiter Südlich.

Am Westufer bei Lakeshire liegen zwei Baumstämme im Wasser auf denen es im Schilf auch sehr schön ist und man automatisch zum zusammenrücken gezwungen wird.

Im Schlingendorntal nördlich von BootyBay an der Westküste gibt es über der Naga-Insel die großen Klippenspringer Wasserfälle. Auch immer sehr schön vorallem bei Sonnenuntergang.

In Dun Morogh gibt es östlich von Ironforge ein leerstehendes Zwergen Haus, sehr warm und gemütlich da es drausen bibbert.

In Azshara gibt es im Norden beim Hordelager den Magierturm wo man hin teleportiert wird wenn man mit dem Elf redet. Direkt neben dem Magierturm hat man eine Herrliche Aussicht auf das Laubwerk und die Ruinen.

Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein ... Also viel Spass bei den schönen Momenten

Xestai - Der Charmeur von Forscherliga


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Februar 2008)

Ahh frisch verliebt im Park von sturmwind und dannach bei bedarf gleich in der nahe gelegenen Kirche sich trauen. Für Hordler eine erst sehr blutige angelegenheit aber was gibt es schöneres als mit seiner ingame freundin kleine Gnome zu verhauen um sich dann auf ihren  leichen zu vergnügen.


Alternative bieten die Riffe vor der Dunkelküste und das bekannte finstere Riff ein schönes ambiente


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (14. Februar 2008)

also wenn dann nacht unter der kuppel von dalaran
auch wenn sonst nur wiese drumrum ist aber das
glitzern der kuppel vor dem sternenhimmel hat
einen besonderen romantischen reiz (nur der magiercasta
erlaubt ^^)


zwerge würden nach old if gehen 

nachtelfen suchen sich einen weg nach hyjal 

gnome entweder südliches tanaris (die inseln) oder
tief unten im meer

menschen, werden die schon erwähnten wasserfälle
aufsuchen und er wird ihr aus dem bach blumen angeln
und die nacht wird dann hoch oben über den fällen im
kleinen romantischen häuschen verbracht

die draenei, hmm suchen sich wohl einen dunklen keller
denn warum sagen die npc's immer "licht! nicht vergessen!"

nun zur hordenseite:

orcs, begeben sich auf die berge hinter orgrimmar zum steinkreis

trolle, besuchen old zul'gurub (mit mächtig viel mojo im korb) - ist doch klar mann ^^

untote - ja sie pilgern alle in den gebirgspass der totenwinde
um in der größten gruft, von wow, unter wasser bei den 
hängenden leichen romantische stunden zu verbringen

blutelfen - begeben sich nach old quel'talas um beim
blutroten polarlicht schöne stunden zu verbringen


----------



## der-Reaper (14. Februar 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...



/sign die zweite =)


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Februar 2008)

Feralas am strand egal wo ihr euch ein Platz sucht dort ist es immer wunderschön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gartendiva (14. Februar 2008)

Für Hexenmeisterinnen wie mich: Verlies clearen und die Atmosphäre von Agonie, Schmerz und böser Aura genießen ^^ Just kidding ;-)

Ich finde die Höhlen der Zeit sehr schön, man kann dort auch was zu essen kaufen, wenn man vergessen hat was mitzubringen und ist ungestört. Der Himmel dort ist einfach überwältigend!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (14. Februar 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Thuzad (14. Februar 2008)

Im Nordosten von Nagrand gibts nen Platz der echt nice und ruhig ist. Nen schöner Wasserfall.


----------



## Painrain (14. Februar 2008)

tanaris sieht geil bei msandsturm aus
ansonsten empfehle ich auch nagrand,aber nich auf ner schwebenen insel,sondern in telaa oder zumindest in der nähe,am besten auf ner hervorhebung bei der schlucht,die sieht echt geil aus(müsst mal nen gebiet geben wo nur ne shclucht ist ,brücken dazwischen...)
ich weiß net aber ich finde hellfire halbinsel sieht nice aus


----------



## KICKASSEZ (14. Februar 2008)

auf diesem hügel in booty bay kann man sich setzen und die ein oder auslaufenden schiffe, booty bay oder sonst das "meer" beobachten und geniessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratbusta (14. Februar 2008)

booty bay die insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (14. Februar 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...




it's called roleplay..

immer diese rl flamer. 

<-- weiblich..


----------



## krutoi (14. Februar 2008)

ich kenne eine stelle die ziemlich gut ist aber auch etwas schwer zu erreichen ist man muss einfach von tirisfall richtung osten im meer entlang schwimmen und dann kommt man irgendwann an ein kleines stück land mit einigen ruinen und einem turm. man kann auch vom hinterland aus richtung norden schwimmen würde ich aber nciht empfehlen ist um einiges länger hab ca 1h gebraucht. leider hab ich davon keinen screen mehr


----------



## Earthhorn (14. Februar 2008)

Ein Ort der zwar nicht schön oder romatisch, aber dafür gaaaaanz ungestört ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unter OG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder auf der Mauer, weil man da ne nette Aussicht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe mal dass das nich verpöhnt ist oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (15. Februar 2008)

Als Hordler immer nice, vor SW mitten in der Nacht sich an den Spiegelsee hocken mit nem kleinen Lagerfeuer. Man wird sicher 100 pro von kleinen Allys gemieden, da die sowieso Angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der See glitzert so schön bei Nacht und dann der Wasserfall mit den Mobs erst... *gg* XD


----------



## Hoidu (15. Februar 2008)

Fuer Untote waere doch die brennende Stadt Stratholme doch sehr romantisch...
oder bei Teldrassil auf einer dieser Aeste, falls man da kalte Fuesse kriegt kann man gleich runterspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dohar (15. Februar 2008)

@ Krutoi
Jup, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen... hier der Screen dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auch nett ist, ist die Terasse am Berg von IF Richtung Sumpfland. Erst mal auf den Berg rauf, dann zur "Landebahn", weiter an den 3 Bären vorbei und dann die Wasserfälle runter. Die Sprünge sind etwas heikel, also vorsicht! (wenn ihr rückwärts springt ist´s nich ganz so heftig)

Unten ist dann ein Bauernhaus und ein Wegwiser mit den Schildern "diesen Weg, jenen Weg und den anderen Weg"

Und dort dann den Sonnenuntergang mit Blick auf Menethil genießen (wenns mal grad net regnet im Sumpfland^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeli (15. Februar 2008)

ich weiß nich ob es vor den toren von zul'aman jetzt mobs gibt aber vor der eröffnung gab es keine, da kann man wirklich toll nachtbaden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandalix (15. Februar 2008)

könnt ihr mir mal erklären wie man sich in einem Spiel verlieben kann und sich dan auch noch In Game treffen?..Leute is nur ein Spiel..und der moderator fragte nach den schönsten stellen und nich nach den besten Ecken wo man sich heimlich in einem <<<SPIEL<<< treffen kann -.- naja irgendwie auch lustig anzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Briseyu (15. Februar 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...



Hmm 1. It's this mystical thing called roleplay, 2. i'm female and 3. who say's that i doesn't do that when i'm not playing?



Gandalix schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal erklären wie man sich in einem Spiel verlieben kann und sich dan auch noch In Game treffen?..Leute is nur ein Spiel..und der moderator fragte nach den schönsten stellen und nich nach den besten Ecken wo man sich heimlich in einem <<<SPIEL<<< treffen kann -.- naja irgendwie auch lustig anzuschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Evtl solltest du dich mal mit dem Rollenspielteil der Abkürzung MMORPG befassen ... dann wüsstest du vielleicht auch worum es hier geht. Und was das im Spiel verlieben angeht: Ich hab meinen Verlobten in ZG über TS kennengelernt (is jetzt auch schon fast 2 Jahre her) und später ingame in Ragi's Unterschlupf geheiratet - in RL wollen wir das nächstes Jahr nachholen.

LG


----------



## Shadlight (16. Februar 2008)

Im Brachland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drezy (16. Februar 2008)

Sysa schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> In Nagrand auf eine der kleinen schwebenden Inseln fliegen, vielleicht eine mit Baum, Lagerfeuer an und den wunderschönen Himmel betrachten -- garantiert Mobfrei
> 
> 
> ...


Auf vielen dieser Inseln liegt oben nen Skelett mit ner Axt im Kopf...
wollts nur ma gesagt haben xD


----------



## Krazi (17. Februar 2008)

auf ironforge der hügel und dort den sonnenuntergang anzusehen einfach göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2008)

Mir fallen grad 2 lauschige Plätze ein ...

in Azeroth -> irgendwo bei den Klippen am Sarethistrand in Desolace
in der Scherbenwelt -> in den Wäldern von Terokkar westlich der Steinbrecherfeste - hoch oben am Bergsee (mit Bootssteg)^^


----------



## Raminator (17. Februar 2008)

man kann ja mit dem picknickkorb für verliebt was machen...btw ich habe ZWEI DINGER VON DEN WAS SOLL ICH MIT ZWEI?
hat wer auch son luck wie ich der schon 2 picknickkörbe bekommen hat?


----------



## Apokalypse08 (17. Februar 2008)

Mein Geheimtipp: Strangle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An einem abgelegenem Ort, ruhig gelgen und man kann mit Klippenspringen, kann nur nachts empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (17. Februar 2008)

die höhle mit den leuchtenden splittern ist kitschig und außerdem ist es in höhlen nass und kalt + kalter wind


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Februar 2008)

Der Flugplatz bei if wo man immer drüber fliegt wenn man aus menethil kommt oder in goldhain wenn man bei denn 9er defias mobs vorbei geh, Auf dem berg schöne aussicht übers meer und nach westfall


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2008)

Wo es auch schön ist ... in Nagrand oben im Buddelkasten bei den Babies ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomman (17. Februar 2008)

Ganz klar :
In Darnassus...
einfach hinter diesem Portal den Wasserfall runterspringen (i-was wie den ingi umhang oder so mitnehmen der den falldmg lindert).Wenn man ganz unten auf dem Baum is, kann man auf der linken Seite unter den Baum...
Is meiner Meinung nach der schönste Ort...wenn man so das Wasser über sich rüberfliessen sieht ohne nass zu werden und  man in die unendlich scheinende Ferne guckt.

Mfg
Boomman/Agesoul


----------



## Thranduilo (19. Februar 2008)

In silbermond
auf dem höchsten Turm
da isses sicher nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timberlakos (20. Februar 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Passend zum *Valentinstag am 14. Februar* wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches die romantischsten, kuscheligsten oder schönsten Orte in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt sind.
> 
> Wohin würdet Ihr die Dame oder den Held Eures Herzen führen, wenn es um das allererste Date geht?
> Und vor allem: Warum eignet sich grade dieser Ort besonders dafür?
> ...





Gehts Noch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (20. Februar 2008)

Es gibt viele, viele schöne Plätze in WOW. 
Und immer wieder findet man neue. Oder wer hätte gedacht, das man auch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel,
schöne Aussichten findet !? 
siehe : screenshot


----------



## Smoleface (22. Februar 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Video bei youtube, bei dem Beschrieben wird, wie man zu diesen Wasserfällen kommt, die man immer sieht, wenn man aus Sturmwind rausfliegt.....da ist es nett
> 
> Wers etwas....nunja...härter mag, dem kann man mit lvl 70 das Jägerlager empfehlen...da ist immer was los. vielleciht nicht lauschig, aber unterhaltsam^^



darf ich den link dazu wissen?

PS: Ein guter Ort ist im arathihochland ganz auf der seite auf der karte, da sind nur 2 zwergenopas/omis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot123 (23. Februar 2008)

Keine ahnung gibt es in der schrebenwelt oder azerot Schöne pletze weißnich also wen ich horde wäre silbermond ist cool da ^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (23. Februar 2008)

Da würde ich hingehen .....
Wenn ich nen Käfer wäre ...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bin ich komisch ....


----------



## Eléna / Sáryna (27. Februar 2008)

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08195545iw0.jpg


Das  schöne Brachland halt =)


----------



## Surtos (27. Februar 2008)

Ich währ eher fürs Brachland bei Nacht^^ unter Mondschein und Sternenhimme... vll noch in der nähe Oase oder die paar vereinzelten Stellen wo das Gras etwas höher ist ^^


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

Nur für Level 70 !!!! Sumpfland im nordosten ganz im nordosten ist ein tor hinter dem sind drachen, reitet durch das lager, wenn ihr keine 70 sind werdet ihr höchstwahrscheinlich von den drachen angegriffen, am ende des lagers ist noch ein tor hindurch. gz die drachen habt ihr hinter euch, jetzt kommt ihr an einer geschlossenen zwergenstadt vorbei. DIe interessiert uns nicht, reitet etwas weiter, und ihr kommt zu einer klippe. unter einen ist see. wenn man nach rechts schaut siet man den wasserfal / staudamm von loch modan. und vor einem erstreckt sich das sumpfland in all seiner pracht.


----------



## Meister Kaio (27. Februar 2008)

Scherbe in Nagrand ist echt nett. Da kann man sich ungestört hinsetzen und ... =)


----------



## minosha (27. Februar 2008)

Nur fliegend erreichbar. In Shergrat auf eine Hohe Spitze fliegen und sich da hinsetzen, und ide ganze Pracht vom Shergrat genissen.

Im Brachland einfach ins Gras oder auf den Boden setzen und den Sonnen untergang beobachten. Am Besten mit Crossroads (ja ich weiss heisst jetzt Wegekrauz, weigere mich aber es so zu nennen) davor.


----------



## Bawagrog (28. Februar 2008)

Mauradon! hab leider nur bilder vom Map viever aber ingame sieht das noch viel toller aus! es giebt sogar eine Wiese (Steht aber glaub ich normal nen Boss - dürfte mit 70 kein Problem sein)
Wasserfälle in Mauradon
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8498/mauradon1tq3.gif
Picknikwiese
http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/8958/mauradon2li4.gif

Vorteil: man ist garantiert ungestört!
Nachteile: Lange Anreise& man muss erstmal alles Clearen. Picknik könnte evtl. durch Respawn unterbrochen werden^^


----------



## kingkryzon (28. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> nun zur hordenseite:
> 
> orcs, begeben sich auf die berge hinter orgrimmar zum steinkreis
> 
> ...


du schließt eiskalt die tauren aus TAUREN 4tw


----------



## kingkryzon (28. Februar 2008)

setzt euch einfach in hdw ab dem teil wo es wasser am boden gibt...ich screen das mal und füge das nachträglich ein weil das is acuh hamma


----------



## Megamage (28. Februar 2008)

Dämmerwald inner mitte müsst nur den Weltboss killen xD
Und auf nem Berg Im Brachland...
Am besten ist es aber unter Freunden(siehe unten...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## racy777 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich würde vorschlagen Sonnenbrunnen. Wie Ihr vielleicht gesehen habt sieht man ganz schön weit. ZUoberst auf dem Balkon wenn alles gecleart ist mal Picknickkorb hervornehmen hehe.

Oder natürlich für unsere Blutrünstige Horde der Tower von karazhan. Nach einem gemütlichen fight mit dem Schrecken der Nacht, picknickkörbe aufschlagen und in das herrliche vernebelte und finstere gebirge des Gebirgspass der Totenwinde blicken. Das nenn ich romantik.

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (29. Februar 2008)

Mhh ich find besser unter Freunden...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

ich würde (kp obs schon vorgeschlagen wurde aber war zu faul alles ducrhzulesen) en running trip durch SW vorschlagen (nur als hordler) da kann man sich so richtig schön austoben und wenn man will seine freunde mitnehmen die einem dann ein lauschiges plätzchen frei amchen und es dann vor unliebsamen besuchern schützen xDD


----------



## Epikur (11. März 2008)

Bin früher mal den Staudamm runter gesprungen, wenn man es überlebt und sich Richtung Sumpfland bewegt/schwimmt/springt, gibt es ein par lauschige Plätzchen.
Ein super Aussicht über das gesamte Sumpfland, das Wasser plätschert und...naja, gibt leider ein paar Mücken. *kratz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (11. März 2008)

Die ehemalige GM-Insel

sehr schönes Plätzchen...

Bei Fragen Nachricht an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ist leider bei Nacht gemacht...habe auch noch Tag Bilder.

Die Insel besteht eigentlich aus 2 Inseln, dort gibt es Häuser Palmen Strand Sonne einen Goblin turm ...

Einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (11. März 2008)

ich find die höhle mit den blau,gelb,roten stein im krater von un'goro am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (12. März 2008)

Mir gefallen die Biokuppeln im Nethersturm sind zwar paar mobs aber was tut man nicht alles für die liebste


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Ich finde die besten zwei Plätze sind immer noch 
1. Direkt vor SW oben das Häuschen beim Wassfall(auf wenn die Defias nerven) oder 
2. Am Ufer des mondlichtungs Sees.


----------



## FABI-G15 (13. März 2008)

Also ich würde mich in Tanaris an den Strand im Osten setzen.
Das Rauschende Meer die Schönen Palmen.
Und vorbei kommen nur ein paar nicht agresive Schildkröten.


----------



## Fundixi (21. März 2008)

einfach mal abschalten ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Friedhof kann es auch schön idillisch sein ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (21. März 2008)

Fundixi schrieb:


> einfach mal abschalten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also lauschige plätzte für romantische stunden mit der liebsten stell ich mir anders vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forteanine (21. März 2008)

Im wunderschönen Desolace gibt es den Kodofriedhof, den ich sehr schön finde.


----------



## Naxxun (21. März 2008)

Ich würd mit ihr ins Kino gehen... wie kann man denn eine Freundin in WoW haben?


----------



## Ultimate Phoenix (21. März 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> Ich würd mit ihr ins Kino gehen... wie kann man denn eine Freundin in WoW haben?



Oder Rockkonzert. ^^

Aber gibt es nicht im Eschental nicht dieses Heiligtum, voll mit Blumen ect?
Das ist toll romantisch. ^^


----------



## Sinthorios (22. März 2008)

Es gibt ausserhalb von den Düsterlanden bei den Blutelfen eine kleine Insel bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob links oder rechts im Meer dort läuft ganz andere Musik (gemütliche) es ist ruhig man hört das Wasser plätschern und links an der Insel ist ein Nachtelfenschiff angelegt das man betreten kann=) Einen Brunnen hat es auf der Insel auch noch, sie is ziemlich versteckt und unscheinbar also sucht ein wenig


----------



## Sinthorios (22. März 2008)

Ah also die Insel is glaub doch nicht so unscheinbar;P is die Insel Shalandris links oben an der Küste der Geisterlande=) is voll gemtlich;P


----------



## Birnenmus (23. März 2008)

im verlies von sturmwind ! vorallem die folterbänke sind romantisch!!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. März 2008)

Also ich würde mich glaube ich in Desolace an den Strand neben den Leuctturm mit ihr hocken (abends natürlich).

Da gibts ein paar schiffswracks + sonnenuntergang + wasser etc.

Einfach alles XD
(aber zuhause im rl isses immer noch am schösten)


LG


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (23. März 2008)

ich hab insgesamt 12 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (23. März 2008)

gaaaaaaanz einfach. flieg nach tanaris, besucht die höhlen der zeit 1 und lauft dahin, wo die allianz base ist. dort könnt ihr unter anderem nat pagle beobachten, kel'thuzad den kristall für den "Aschenbringer" usw.


----------



## Nevad (23. März 2008)

Ich finde die Jägerhütte in Loch Modan schön ;-)


----------



## Mutamia (26. März 2008)

Gemütliches Feuer am See in Goldhain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. März 2008)

@ Betrunkener
^^ jaaa die insel ist wirklich nicht schlecht, nur schade dass da einfach kaum irgendwas ist...

Ein weiterer sehr schöner platz finde ich ist Düsterbruch mit den ganzen ruinen und so weiter, wobei das auf meinem rechner eigentlich auch scheiße aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab ne ziehmliche schrottkiste aber ich mag sie ^^

mfg


----------



## Kolamar (29. März 2008)

Nagrand am See


----------



## sno0zy (29. März 2008)

gnomeregan, unten bei den schleimviechern cO


----------



## Rhokan (31. März 2008)

GANZ im Süden von Kalimdor (muss man ne halbe Ewigkeit schwimmen), direkt unter Silithus gibts nen nettes Taurendörfchen mit Zelten und Booten, keine Mobs, keine NPCs, und erst recht keine Spieler


http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gmcityfp7.jpg


----------



## RazZerrR (1. April 2008)

in tanaris am strand also im osten^^


----------



## jippsi (2. April 2008)

In Nagrand, oben auf diesem dicken felsen im Südwesten (Oshu'gun)


----------



## Grimmrog (7. April 2008)

ich find den steg iun Loch modan beim angellehrer ganz idyllisch


----------



## Fauzi (7. April 2008)

Hier hat es ein ziemlich romantisches Ambiente, geht mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Ach ich finds in Uc ganz romantisch xD wasser/wasserfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ein paar dicke die zukuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petrol85 (9. April 2008)

da das noch niemand gemacht hat, liefer ich ma nen screen zu den Nagrand-Scherben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nett zum Baden gehn: Bei den heissen Quellen im Un'Goro-Krater, und nachher kann man durch den Wasserfall runterspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (11. April 2008)

unterstadt - quickie im fahrstuhl.


----------



## Sierrax (22. April 2008)

ALso ich finds ganz schön in Westfall (übrigens kann man sich dort selbst Bier brauen (bin hordler) ^^ )

Im good old Brachland, auf nem Berg, sonnenuntergang, lagerfeuer!

Oder viell. auf nen Fischertripp im wunderschönen Nagrand x)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (25. April 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...



/sign ... omg zum flirten bzw daten loggt man sich doch nicht in eine virtuelle welt ein ... wie tief kann man sinken ... aber zum chillen in wow eignet sich der berg auf den man muss wenn man die lv 10er schami Q macht fürs Feuertotem da im Brachland ^^

so far ... MaZz3


----------



## CLOZEN (27. April 2008)

Also ich finde in Ferelas die Zwillingskolosse schön.
Oder den steinbullensee in Mulgore


----------



## Lucazz (27. April 2008)

man begebe sich einmal aus Booty Bay hinaus gen Arena und biege vorher links richtung der insel mit dem brunnen ab. dort auf dem berg ist es mit meerblick wunderschön...


----------



## Arlokk (30. April 2008)

ich find den see nördlich von northshire sehr schön. wenn es nur nicht so schwer wäre hinzukommen


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Oben drauf auf Ironforge ist es sehr "lauschig"^^ Direckt auf dem Tor..total toll x3

Angeblich soll es ein Quest geben, in dem man in Alt-Ironforge rein muss... glaube aber eher das das nur ein Gerücht ist.


----------



## Igi_90 (3. Mai 2008)

ich geh immer nach Nagrand auf die inseln, da hat man ne tolle aussicht und man ist so ziehmlich ungestört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (3. Mai 2008)

loch modan auf dem Damm oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

In Darnassus bei dem kleinen See, oder auf einer fliegenden Insel in Nagrand, bei den Zwillingskolossen gibt es eine Druidin die euch hoch bringen kann und oben hat es einen kleinen See und so. Alles sehr lauschig für ein paar ungestörte Stunden zu zweit.


----------



## Stallac - Onyxia (3. Mai 2008)

Grandiose Aussicht.
Ich liebe den Ogerhügel in Nagrand =)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=2901:attac
hment]


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

Am geilsten fand ich es bisher in Quell Thalas am Leuchtturm, aber seit Patch 2.4 kommt man da nur mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% hin : / .
Ein falscher Sprung und man muss Ruhestein nehmen, ist der nicht aktiv dann darfst du einem GM erklären wie du da hin gekommen bist ^^".
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mh2xsVvbXII ist ein Video vom alten Weg, ich weiß aber wie man da ohne Wandsprung hin kommt, ist aber wie gesagt eine wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% wenn überhaupt ^^°.


----------



## McMo007 (3. Mai 2008)

zu all dem fällt mir nur ein: ''Momentan wünsche ich mir nur einen kurzen Moment Frieden''.


----------



## Ecubeam (9. Mai 2008)

Ich mag es eigentlich bei den Blutelfen sehr. Sieht alles so friedlich aus auser die todesscheinse^^


----------



## Kamaji (9. Mai 2008)

wie hier schon erwähnt wurde.. im Wald von Elwynn.. der höchste punkte ist ein Berg  ich weiß wie man raufkommt.. hatte das Glück rechtzeitig zum Sonnenaufgang hinzugelangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toller Ausblick auf das Meer das an Westfall angrenzt

wenn man sicht geschickt anstellt kann die Wüste in Tanaris äußerst schön und ruhig sein.. vor allem Nachts


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (10. Mai 2008)

nagrand über alles!!!! Schönstes gebiet in der ganzen Scherbenwelt!!!!!!

In azaroth ist das Rothkammgebirge auch nicht schlecht...

Kalimdor ist der Krater gut^^

mfg Baum


----------



## Suseron (14. Mai 2008)

man könnte ja auch in den dämmerwald da ist gegenüber von dem steg im wald von elwynn eine kleine felsspalte baut man ein lager feuer auf und haut die wölfe weg ist das ganz gemütlich und nachts auch sehr abendteuerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja oder auch im rotkamm gebirge man setzt sich da auf den steg zu den kindern find ich auch sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber am besten ist noch der strand im dampfdruckpier in tanaris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suseron (14. Mai 2008)

man könnte ja auch in den dämmerwald da ist gegenüber von dem steg im wald von elwynn eine kleine felsspalte baut man ein lager feuer auf und haut die wölfe weg ist das ganz gemütlich und nachts auch sehr abendteuerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja oder auch im rotkamm gebirge man setzt sich da auf den steg zu den kindern find ich auch sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber am besten ist noch der strand im dampfdruckpier in tanaris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrH000 (14. Mai 2008)

Schönste Stelle ist der Wasserfall im Wald von Elwyn <3

und meistens hat man dort seine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (15. Mai 2008)

@ MrH , Privatserver? Wenn nicht, wie kommstn dahin und so hoch?


----------



## Paincrusher (16. Mai 2008)

Die schönsten Plätze meiner Meinung nach sind zum einen Nagrand, wie bei den meisten hier, dann Donnerfels am Lagerfeuer.
Auch findet man rund um Booty Bay recht schöne Ecken.


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2008)

newmans landing ist ganz nett, am steg sitzen und bissl plaudern
auch wenn das haus etwas dunkel ist und die stühle zerstört sind ist der steg immernoch schön


----------



## theonlyxero (18. Mai 2008)

ach die liebe in rl hatte ich noch  keinen erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß nicht ob das geht, wenn man von tanaris aus (am besten mitnemdudu) nach süden schwimmt, irgendwann sollten da 2 inseln sein, ich glaube normal sind die unbewohnt, bei uns ist da ein pt draufgebaut.


----------



## PinkBunny (19. Mai 2008)

Etwas spät, aber wenn man kein Problem mit langen Wegen hat, kann man sich nach feralas begeben, was an sich ja schon sehr schön ist, auf die Zwillingstürme (oder so ähnlich) porten lassen und eine wunderbare Aussicht geniessen.
Da oben gibts sogar einen kleinen See^^

Später kann man seine Begleiterin dann dadurch beeindrucken, indem man heldenhaft mit dem Fallschirm (den bekommt man von einem Elfen der dort oben rumsteht) runterspringt und sie dabei natürlich fest im Arm hält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

da mein Lieblingsland das Brachland ist: im Brachland einen möglist großen Berg suchen, vorzugsweise über 
 einer Oase und den Sonnenuntergang verfolgen. Ansonsten am Rand von Terldrassil auf einen überragenden 
 Ast klettern und gemeinsam in die unendliche Pinkheit blicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtgummi (23. Mai 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> @ MrH , Privatserver? Wenn nicht, wie kommstn dahin und so hoch?



Nichts einfacher als das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (23. Mai 2008)

für mich ganz klar: 

auf dem berg wo der schamane auf lvl 10 oder so seine feuertotem qst abgibt,
nette ausssicht auf die steppe brachland und den südstrom, sowie schöne action auf dem duellplatz vor orgrimmar.
und nachher kann man noch mit dem schamanen kleine spielche treiben :/*


----------



## Looser³ (24. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Da jetzt ja schon bald Sommer ist, sind Valentinstags-Plätzchen ja nicht mehr soo nötig, aber es gibt ja immer noch Sommerparty-Plätze, so z. B. an der Meeresküste in Westfall, wo es nicht nur den bekannten Leuchtturm gibt, sondern auch ein anderes, eher unbekanntes Plätzchen mit Baum, Strand usw. gibt. Ich hab schon mehrfach dort eine Strandparty veranstaltet (mit Flachköbbä)!  Man kann dann da auch Weitsprungwettbewerbe machen, da auch eine Klippe vorzufinden ist. 
Natürlich ist man da auch sehr ungestört! Erst weiter vorne gibt es ein paar Murlocs. 
Ungefähre Coords sind: 56,5


----------



## Pàscal1 (24. Mai 2008)

tut mir leid für offtopic aber:
Wilkommen Looser und gz zu deinen ersten Post, nur muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder gut auf Privatserver zu sprechen ist, und da du in deiner Signatur gerade zu davon prahlst wo du überall spielst, weiß ich nicht wie das hier ankommt.

LG Pàscal


----------



## Sorrow89 (24. Mai 2008)

Pàscal1 schrieb:


> tut mir leid für offtopic aber:
> Wilkommen Looser und gz zu deinen ersten Post, nur muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder gut auf Privatserver zu sprechen ist, und da du in deiner Signatur gerade zu davon prahlst wo du überall spielst, weiß ich nicht wie das hier ankommt.
> 
> LG Pàscal




"gz ,loser" zu deinem unnötigen flame, dir kanns doch völlig schnuppe seien ob er aufm privat server spielt oder nicht, wens euch dort nicht gefällt müsster es doch auch net machen & euch kanns egal seien..

o man


----------



## Pàscal1 (24. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> "gz ,loser" zu deinem unnötigen flame, dir kanns doch völlig schnuppe seien ob er aufm privat server spielt oder nicht, wens euch dort nicht gefällt müsster es doch auch net machen & euch kanns egal seien..
> 
> o man



? 
Er heißt looser also wie soll ich ihn sonst nennen? 
Desweiteren ist es mir völlig Schnuppe ob er aufm Privatserver spielt oder nicht, ich habe ihn nur darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht alle in diesem Forum darauf so gut zu Sprechen sind.
Das Willkommen und Gratz war definitiv ernst gemeint...

o man


----------



## Shiro Firerage (24. Mai 2008)

Moin, an alle Leute die ihre/n Freund/in an einen der Romantischsten Plätzchen von WoW führen wollen, geht nach Quel Thalas an den Leuchtturm ;D besser gehts nicht ^^.
PS: man kommt immernoch hin, ihr müsst hinter dem Kloster ins Meer springen und immer die Küste entlang gegen Osten (im Osten ists nunmal schöner ;P) schwimmen ^^.


----------



## Evil_Devil_13 (4. Juni 2008)

Es gibt auch einen verdammt hohen berg in dun morogh wenn man sich da drauf setzt kann man inruhe relaxen odeer kuscheln^^ bei nem sonnenuntergang färbt sich der schnee dort rosa = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder ihr geht in den Dämmerwald und guckt dem drachen zu wie er euren Freund killt während ihr diesen anspornt...ist zwar albern aber immerhin sinnvoll^^ oder einfach nur schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mein favorit ist der wasserfall neben sw
einfach rauf klettern badeklamotten raus oder auf dem felsen am rand picknicken^^ oder eij paar defias killen =P
cucu


----------



## Focht (4. Juni 2008)

Ein schöner Platz ist auch der Strand in Tanaris. Was will man mehr. Sonne. Palmen. Wasser.


----------



## Crystalstorm (5. Juni 2008)

schwimmen gehen wäre ne gute idee..
..im un goro krater gibts ja so nen kleinen (also ned so klein) berg und oben ist so ein see und dieser besteht ja aus einer heißen quelle(also naturwhirlpool)
.. und auserdem kann man da ganz tief tauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## _Gringo_ (6. Juni 2008)

Ich würde meine Freundin in eine Gruppe einladen, in irgend eine Inni gehen und dort einen schönen Tag mit ihr verbringen.
Warumeine Inni? Banz einfach, die sind instanziert und man wird 100%tig nicht gestört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (6. Juni 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Freundin in eine Gruppe einladen, in irgend eine Inni gehen und dort einen schönen Tag mit ihr verbringen.
> Warumeine Inni? Banz einfach, die sind instanziert und man wird 100%tig nicht gestört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch von herumlaufenden gegnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carantir (8. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde der schönste platz ist zwischen Sumpfland und Arathihochland an der Westgrenze bei den Piraten.
Gepflegtes Feiern mit Piraten, Wracktauchen mit der/dem liebsten, gemeinsam Nagas verhauen, cooler Sonnenuntergang, und in der nähe noch ne romantische Höhle^^

Oder aber auf einer der zahlreichen inseln nördlich von theramore/düstermarschen

oder der kaputte turm links neben der brücke zwischen sumpfland und arathihochland

auch nett sind die inseln in Aszhara(da gibts auch mobfreie)

am schönsten isses aber am wasserfall im dämmerwald ganz im osten, von dunkelhain richtung osten, an der ruine links hinter dem gebäude weiter, unbedingt mal angucken


----------



## Sinizae (9. Juni 2008)

Desolace - Shadowprey Village - Gasthaus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinmaster (9. Juni 2008)

War heute in Karazan. Wenn man das ganze im RP bissl gestaltet, lässt sich dort ein schöner abend verbringen.

Besichtigung, ein tänzchen im Ballsaal, Spassiges Rollenspiel "Romeo und Julia" im Theater, eine spassige runde beim schach und die schlafgemächer lassen für sich sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im großen und ganzen: Man hat alles was man braucht.

Negative - Alles was man braucht: ne ID wo alles Clear ist. Für leute die nicht mehr so viel Kara raiden Spitzen sache!


----------



## Eluneszorn (9. Juni 2008)

Bin vor einer Weile mal auf den Südseeinseln unterhalb von Tanaris gewesen,der Weg war zwar etwas haarig und ohne Schwimmtempotrank den ich eingeworfen habe als die Erschöpfung losging hätte ich es wohl nicht geschafft aber es hat sich echt gelohnt.
Sehr schön da unten,da kommt richtig Urlaubsfeeling auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## remius (9. Juni 2008)

also ich weiß nich obs schon geagt wurde, aber wenn man von Tanaris aus immer westlcih schwimmt und dann im südwestlichsten Teil von Silithus ist kommt man zu einem kleinen verlassenen Ort. Da steht ein großer Baum da mit nem Lagefeuer am abend hin und die Welt is schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolus (9. Juni 2008)

Also mir fällt zu dem Thema nur einer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob nachts oder am tag egal^^ Ist in Westfall neben DM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (10. Juni 2008)

hmm also ich find generell dschungel/wälder wie schlingendorntal sehr schön (vor allem bei nacht mit nem lauschigem feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
nagrand gehört zwar nich mehr zu azeroth kommt meiner meinung nach noch am ehesten in die sparte da es auch noch sehr grün und bepflanzt ist. erinnert mich iwie an eine art paradies (in mehrerlei hinsicht: schönes aussehen und ich bin kürschner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg, exe


----------



## Cocker (10. Juni 2008)

In Durotar, bei der q wo man für den Schamanen das Feuertotem bekommt. Wenn man dann auf das Startgebiet der Trolle und Orcs schaut ist das Date perfekt. ( Man steht ganz oben in den Bergen)^^


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2008)

gibt schon schöne orte ^^


----------



## Shedanhul (15. Juni 2008)

MIr fällt noch ein in Strangle Unterwasser in so ner Ruine für die q Fluch der Gezeitet.
Gnom Stab FTW^^


----------



## yilmo (24. Juni 2008)

in wow nirgends^^


----------



## Halaris (2. Juli 2008)

In Daleran unter der Kuppel ! (nur für Mages zum erreichen)


----------



## Crower007 (6. Juli 2008)

Hey kennt ihr  SW??^^ na kla !! da ist es sehr sehr schön und die umgebung^^ nicht so wie in OGrimmar oder so einer groben stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiarc (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ins Kino.
> 
> Einfach ins Alteractal gehen, sich auf einen Berg setzen, ausgestattet mit einer Decke und Lagerfeuer, und die Show genießen.





...und gratis ehre gibt es auch noch ;-)


----------



## Rogue (8. Juli 2008)

naxxramas


----------



## Ayani (9. Juli 2008)

Als Trollin natürlich der rosa-orangene Strand von Sen'jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Mage:. (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich kenne da ein super versteck (vor alllem) für Untote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es dauert allerdings ein wenig bis man dort ist...
Als erstes kauft man sich am besten ein oder 2 Elixier des Wasserwandelns (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8827)
dann Reitet man nach Westfall dort ans meer und nehme das elixier ein danach laufe man ca. 10min an der küste nach norden bis man auf der höhe vom Eisklammental in Dun Morogh (Startgebiet Zwerge u Gnome) dort ist eine kleine hütte in der lauter knochen rumliegen (deshalb am besten für Untote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein anlegeplatz völlig menschenleer. hier seit ihr nun bei Toshleys landeplatz und keiner wird euch finden weil ihr laut wer liste in der region "Unbekannt seit und lin der G list sind nur Leerzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel spass dort

MfG .:Mage:.
PS: statt dem elixier geht natürlich auch ein Shamie buff


----------



## Mr.Mage (10. Juli 2008)

Nachdem man die nervenden Zentauren weggeräumt hat sind die blühenden Oasen im Brachland oder so ähnliche Stellen im Schlingendorntal recht nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (11. Juli 2008)

.:Mage:. schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne da ein super versteck (vor alllem) für Untote
> 
> 
> ...



jo und sobald dich ein gm anschreibt und fragt was du in nem unbekannten Gebiet solange machst guckste doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (13. Juli 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diesen Berg in Feralas, er gehört wohl zu den Zwillingskolossen, von dem man nur per Fallschirm wieder herunterkommt? Da ist ein kleiner Teich.. an dem man ein Feuerchen machen kann, schöne Aussicht.. und am Ende eben das Abenteuer des Absprungs. Eine wirklich schöne Stelle. Die Natur ist noch in Ordung, nicht einmal Mobs stören. Hat man sonst nur auf der Mondlichtung, solche Ruhe. Aber nicht nur vor Mobs, auch vor neugierigen Ohren oder Augen anderer ist man dort herrlich ungestört. Daher: nicht verraten!


Bin ich heud mit einer rauf^^
Fand sie ganz toll :>
Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (13. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit der hübschen Blumenwiese am Ende von Maraudon? Blos die Prinzessin sollte man vorher aus dem Sichtfeld bannen ... XD


----------



## Ozek (15. Juli 2008)

Ins Brachland auf einen der hohen berge un denn sonnen untergang genissen...
^^


----------



## Kr4ZoR (15. Juli 2008)

also auf jedenfall nagrand oben auf so einer schwebenden insel in der nähe von dem see wo man mote of water farmen kann (sry name vergessen)... da oben is nämlich ein skellet an nen baum gelehnt xD und nya sons geisterlande gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## gz2k (15. Juli 2008)

am gemütlichsten ist es immer noch in undercity und die lauschigsten plätzchen findet man im silberwald/tirisfal


----------



## Sasic (15. Juli 2008)

Am gemütlichsten ist es in (meinem?) Bett.

btt:

Als ich noch Stufe 66 war und in Nagrand questen musste, kam ich an einem Wasserfall ganz östlich vorbei. Irgendein Thron, da machten 8-10 Allys RP. Und ich muss zugeben dieser Wasserfall, die Wiese und der See wo da ist hatte was!


----------



## antileet (15. Juli 2008)

auf dem toilettenhäuschen nahe einem feld in den westlichen pestländern!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucario94 (17. Juli 2008)

der immersangwald............ein nur immer andauender frühling............wundervolle natur............keine schweren mobs die nerven..........sondern schöne schwache die man one-hiten kann...........einfach nur schön


----------



## Fyanna (17. Juli 2008)

Nagrand Schwebende Inseln, dahin hat der mitlerweile Mann meines Chars meine kleine druidin immer entführt zum picknick und stündchen in zweisamkeit^^ *träum*


----------



## Renegaid2 (17. Juli 2008)

Traklar wo istden old If?


----------



## Magician.^ (17. Juli 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> jo und sobald dich ein gm anschreibt und fragt was du in nem unbekannten Gebiet solange machst guckste doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Was ein Zufall oO
Vor 2 Tagen war ich da noch.
Haben extra etwas RP gemacht (auf nem RPserver^^) und gehofft das ein GM kommt.

Hab ihn gefragt ob es Erlaubt is dahin zugehen .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erlaubt ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja und er meinte die GM insel is einer anderen Dimension (btw^^)



edit : Hier is es ganz groß http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=97788042ix0.jpg


----------



## Thyson7 (17. Juli 2008)

das sit über dem dunklen portal man kann schön blitze gucken (=
hinkommen kommt mit walljumping vom schlingendorntal


----------



## DarkMooP (18. Juli 2008)

Ich liebe diese Stelle...hatte die schon früher gesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass dort kaum was los ist^^
Eigentlich habe ich da noch nie jemanden gesehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese kleine Bucht (naja eigentlich sind es mehre, einfach mal gucken welche einem am Besten gefällt) ist leicht zu erreichen, zwar etwas langwierig für die Horde, aber dennoch machbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Horde empfehle ich den Schiffweg, als 70er hat kein Allie was dagegen wenn man deren Schiffe benutzt *g* oder den Weg vom Eschental einfach laufen, was jedoch zu Komplikationen führen könnte...Schiff ist besser.

Dort kann man btw auch perfekt Angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torkaarr (18. Juli 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der hübschen Blumenwiese am Ende von Maraudon? Blos die Prinzessin sollte man vorher aus dem Sichtfeld bannen ... XD


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

Im schlingendorntal in der Arena auf der Tribüne.Hat was von wrestling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vllt hat man ja das glück das am ende alle sterben und man entspannt die kiste looten kann^^ is mir 1 mal passiert ^^


----------



## Gnomthebest (21. Juli 2008)

ein feines inselchen in nagrand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sie schattenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (23. Juli 2008)

lol^^ kannst ma coords dafür sagen xD


----------



## Gnomthebest (23. Juli 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> lol^^ kannst ma coords dafür sagen xD



58,26 in nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

In Azshara an die Küste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (25. Juli 2008)

Zu dem kleinen See Wälder von Terrokar direkt neben Shattrath <3 oder bei Skettis nicht der See mit der Insel inna Mitte sondern bissl aussen der ist auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde die Küste im Durotar sehr schön unten wo man mit ca. lvl 8 ist da ist das Wasser sehr klar und seicht.


----------



## pixeljedi (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich persönlich fühle mich in nagrand am wohlsten,egal wo da ^^
ich mag halt sattes grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkassaine (27. Juli 2008)

Ich persöhnlich liebe die 2 kleinen Insel hinter Silvermoon, keiner Stört wunderare aussicht aufs Meer im hintergrund Quel'danas, bei sonnenuntergand einfach göttlich^^

Hab bloss leider meine screens gestern gelöscht -.-''


Naja ist auf jeden fall geil da


----------



## Animos93 (28. Juli 2008)

In Nagrand schwebt recht weit oben über so nem Teich so ne kleine Insel mit nem Baum drauf! 
Das is meiner meinung nach der perfekte ort^^
sry hatt gerade kein bock mich einzuloggen und nen screnn zu machenXD aber die meisten wissen wahrscheinlich welchen ort ich meine


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (29. Juli 2008)

habe gerade kein bild davon da.
in arathihochland kurz vor der burg ist eine art felsen, draufsetzen und schwelgen ahh ist das schöööön


----------



## pirmin93 (30. Juli 2008)

wie wärs denn it was ganz exotischem *gg*
man schnappe sich einen hexenmeister als partner
gehe zu einem tiefen gewässer
lasse sich unterwasseratumng buffen zack komplett ungestört 
das mit essen etc. lässt man dann halt weg


----------



## Ti_Zero (31. Juli 2008)

Mitten in UC, im Gasthaus ist ein lauschiges Plätzchen für so Typen deren Hautfarbe dem Käse konkurenz macht und deren Augen so dick mit Kajal tapiziert sind das man selbst mit Spachtel und Meisel das zeug nicht mehr abkriegt...

naja, wer drauf steht, der ultimative Platz für eine heiße liebesnacht der Gothiks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

Ich komme mir bei dem Titel "Die lauschigsten Plätzchen in Azeroth, Wohin würdet Ihr _Eure Angebetete _entführen?" ein bisschen ausgeschlossen vor aber _meinen Angebeteten_ würde ich ins Schlingendorntal bringen, da gefällts mir einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (31. Juli 2008)

die schönste Stelle finde ich ist in den Geisterlanden und zwar wenn man auf die kleine Insel im Nordwesten schwimmt.
Dort sind zwar Nachtelfen, also eher unpraktisch für Hordler, aber da ist es echt entspannend und da läuft sogar stimmungsvolle Musik.

Auch gut ist im Sumpfland der kleine Platz vor Khaz Modan. Müsst ihr zwar außenrum durch die Drachen kämpfen aber dort hat man auch eine sehr schöne Aussicht und ist auf jeden Fall ungestört.


----------



## Arikros (31. Juli 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diesen Berg in Feralas, er gehört wohl zu den Zwillingskolossen, von dem man nur per Fallschirm wieder herunterkommt? Da ist ein kleiner Teich.. an dem man ein Feuerchen machen kann, schöne Aussicht.. und am Ende eben das Abenteuer des Absprungs. Eine wirklich schöne Stelle. Die Natur ist noch in Ordung, nicht einmal Mobs stören. Hat man sonst nur auf der Mondlichtung, solche Ruhe. Aber nicht nur vor Mobs, auch vor neugierigen Ohren oder Augen anderer ist man dort herrlich ungestört. Daher: nicht verraten!


Wie kommt man auf diese Kolosse?


----------



## Alterac (1. August 2008)

da ich mit meine rf reundin zusammen spiele is das nicht so einfach^^ selbst wenn sie mich mal sucht findet sie mich da sie meine ecken in eschenvale kennt^^ und ja ich bin lvl 70 und müsste da eigentlich nicht rumgammeln aber habe in astranaar sogar immernoch mein rs


----------



## Neradox (2. August 2008)

Jaaa Nagrand ist toll...bei dem Steg in der Nähe dieses Typen der einen auf einem Netherdrachen reiten lässt...hab leider keine Coords, aber mit der Wiese und dem Bach ist es echt toll da.


----------



## Gêrônîmô (2. August 2008)

am besten im nethersturm ein friedliches plätzchen suchen und die aussicht genießen


----------



## losrunos (5. August 2008)

mein tipp: das AH in OG
für allys geht auch das in SW


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Zul Farrak...


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

In der Sengenden Schlucht gibts ein Dixi-Klo da kann man sich schön hinpflanzen und dem gekreische vom eingesperrten Gnom hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nintendocore (7. August 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf diese Kolosse?



beim westlichen Berg am Fuße steht eine Nachtelfin die kann man anlabern. Hat auch eine Quest offen... Die portet dich dann afu den Östlichen Berg wo eine zweite Elfin steht die verkauft Fallschirme

btw: Kauft mehr als einen Fallschirm weil der nur 10 Sekunden hält und nach unten braucht man 20-30 sek ... naja ich hab den Fehler gemacht dass ich nur einen gekauft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei meinem Equip ging dann viel Gold flöten

Aber wirklich eine wahnsinnig schöne Aussicht von da oben und man ist dort immer allein und ungestört. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine der besten Stellen in Azeroth...

Ganz schön find ich auch Aszhara ... sehr schöne Gegend mit viel Flair


----------



## ach was solls. (10. August 2008)

Sagt mal Leute, wenn Euer / Eure Partner/in  auch WoW spielt, ist es noch lange keinen Grund sich irgendwo hinzusetzen und *knuscht* zu spammen. Mag ja sein, in WoW gibt es durch aus paar schöne Plätzchen, aber trotzdem... Die, die "real life" mit "virtual life" verbinden, tun mir richtig Leid.

Aber jeder wie er will, nich das ich euch hindern will. Vllt mal so, wenn man ne Beziehung in WoW anfängt, halt aber sich nicht sofort treffen kann. Wenn man fern voneinander weg wohnt. Aber wenn ihr in der selben Stadt wohnen solltet, könntet ihr euch ja lieber gleich persönlich treffen. Mh ja .. ich kann euch nicht zwingen und will es auch nicht, aber nehmt dies bitte als einen "Ratschlag" auf.


PS: Tut mir Leid wenn ich jetz die Athmosphäre von dem Thread verschmutze .. das musste nur gesagt sein..

Just my 2 cents, Ben.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (12. August 2008)

Mein Lieblingsplatz befindet sich im Dämmerwald.
Ein schönes Grab, in dem ein Unbekannter liegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (13. August 2008)

Hiiiiieer ;D


----------



## Soldus (15. August 2008)

In winterquell ist ne ganz schöne stelle für leute mit koordinaten : 67,72

für die ohne: zuerst fliegt ihr nach ewige warte dort reitet ihr den weg richtung süden entlang bis ihr bei der frosthauchschlucht seid dort über die brücke und dann links zu einer tempelruine dort angekommen reitet ihr am bergrand entlang und schaut auf eure minikarte bis ihr einen weg seht er ist ein wenig höher gelegen aber da kommt man ohne probleme hinauf dann den weg entlang und schon seid ihr da 

ist auch gut wenn man alleine ist wie ihr auf dem bild seht^^     [attachment=4324:WoWScrnS...8_153352.jpg]


----------



## Mr.Igi (16. August 2008)

Misaro schrieb:


> Hiiiiieer ;D





ui das is hübsch... ich würde nachts ins schlingendorntal aufn hügel gehen ...


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

Ich geh dann immer nach Brachland zu einer Oase mit meiner Freundin


----------



## rEdiC (21. August 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> Ich geh dann immer nach Brachland zu einer Oase mit meiner Freundin


So hab ich dich auch eingeschätzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (22. August 2008)

Sysa schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> In Nagrand auf eine der kleinen schwebenden Inseln fliegen, vielleicht eine mit Baum, Lagerfeuer an und den wunderschönen Himmel betrachten -- garantiert Mobfrei
> 
> 
> ...





Jo würd ich auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Kitty (23. August 2008)

Ein ganz netter Ort bietet die Nachtelfen Region um Teldrasiel. An einem Süd-Westlichem See umgeben von bäumen, einem Mondbrunnen (an dem man eine Phiole befüllen muss -Quest-) und einem schönen ausblick. Die abgelegenheit , da selten menschen vorbei kommen ist gerade zu ideal um gemütliche Zeit zu verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (23. August 2008)

Hübsch finde ich es in Teldrassil, wenn man sich an den Abgrund stellt und auf irgendeinem Baum landet, der seitlich aus den Berg kommt. Ist nett da und eine fast 100% chance, dass niemand vorbeikommt. Und am Ende, wie in Feralas kann man versuchen in das Wasser, ein paar Kilometer unter einem zu springen. ( Achievements ftw )


----------



## Arkix (23. August 2008)

der berg der ersten schamanenquest in durotar auf den man mitt hilfe eines kleinen (etwas verstecktem) Pfad hockommt. Auf die Spitze setzen und die Ruhe genießen. (Wenn nicht gerade ein Junger Schamane kommt und für andere Unsichtbare Feuerelementare bekämpft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Krayzer (26. August 2008)

Der schönste Ort von Azeroth:Tirisfal!

HAHA Undead 4-EVA!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schuaml (27. August 2008)

Ich würd sagen was auch noch romantisch ist, ist im Ungo´ro Krater diese ganzen heißen Quellen, kann man ja mit seiner Freundin mal reinhüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Winterquell ist auch noch empfehlenswert vorallem bei Nacht da ist alles in so einem geheimnisvollem Licht vom Mond ;D


----------



## Etan (28. August 2008)

Ich sage nur Darnassus! Auf ein hohes Haus und dann die Ruhe das Vogelgezwitscher etc. geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

Etan schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Darnassus! Auf ein hohes Haus und dann die Ruhe das Vogelgezwitscher etc. geniessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm joar :s
Gemeinsam Angeln im Wald von Elwyn, oder noch besser mit dem Freund/der Freunden im RL!! ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxxun (1. September 2008)

eurer "angebeteten" ... BAAAAAAH ... mach doch auch noch nen Thread auf und frag wo ihr das Liebespiel mit ihr treiben würdet... mein gott das sind PIXEL! Das interessante an WoW ist, sich Herrausforderungen zu stellen und sie zu meistern, aber es ist KEIN RL Ersatz!! Wer glaubt inGame, und ausschließlich, inGame eine Freundin haben zu müssen, der hat noch nie eine "echte" gehabt... mir kann keiner weiß machen das man gefühle für jemanden haben kann, den man noch nie gesehen hat... fotos zählen nich


----------



## Arkoras (4. September 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> In winterquell ist ne ganz schöne stelle für leute mit koordinaten : 67,72
> 
> für die ohne: zuerst fliegt ihr nach ewige warte dort reitet ihr den weg richtung süden entlang bis ihr bei der frosthauchschlucht seid dort über die brücke und dann links zu einer tempelruine dort angekommen reitet ihr am bergrand entlang und schaut auf eure minikarte bis ihr einen weg seht er ist ein wenig höher gelegen aber da kommt man ohne probleme hinauf dann den weg entlang und schon seid ihr da
> 
> ist auch gut wenn man alleine ist wie ihr auf dem bild seht^^     [attachment=4324:WoWScrnS...8_153352.jpg]



Ich wette keiner hier kann mir sagen wofür dieser Platz gut ist. xD   (Tipp: is ne verdammt lange questreihe)


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. September 2008)

Der strandteil mit den Piraten wenn man sich von Thront. übergang ins wasser fallen läst und dann etwas schwimmt kommt man hin.

Bild wird folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (13. September 2008)

Meine Wahl wäre der Ort dann such ich einen Ort auf dem Berg ,eine Hütte oder eine Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=4799:WoWScrnS...8_190618.jpg]

-----------------------------------------
[topic="0"]
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![/topic][br][url="http://www.valenth.com"]Adopted from Valenth*[/url]


----------



## mtvrockt666 (18. September 2008)

von westfall aus ganz lange nach oben iwann is da sonne hütte da is eig nie jemand und naja is anner küste oder ka mehr obs geht youtube wow videos guckn wie man hoch zum flughafen kommt neben if


----------



## Plakner (18. September 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diesen Berg in Feralas, er gehört wohl zu den Zwillingskolossen, von dem man nur per Fallschirm wieder herunterkommt? Da ist ein kleiner Teich.. an dem man ein Feuerchen machen kann, schöne Aussicht.. und am Ende eben das Abenteuer des Absprungs. Eine wirklich schöne Stelle. Die Natur ist noch in Ordung, nicht einmal Mobs stören. Hat man sonst nur auf der Mondlichtung, solche Ruhe. Aber nicht nur vor Mobs, auch vor neugierigen Ohren oder Augen anderer ist man dort herrlich ungestört. Daher: nicht verraten!



Klasse Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin da letzten mit einer aus der Gilde hoch. Hammer Aussicht von da oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (18. September 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> eurer "angebeteten" ... BAAAAAAH ... mach doch auch noch nen Thread auf und frag wo ihr das Liebespiel mit ihr treiben würdet... mein gott das sind PIXEL! Das interessante an WoW ist, sich Herrausforderungen zu stellen und sie zu meistern, aber es ist KEIN RL Ersatz!! Wer glaubt inGame, und ausschließlich, inGame eine Freundin haben zu müssen, der hat noch nie eine "echte" gehabt... mir kann keiner weiß machen das man gefühle für jemanden haben kann, den man noch nie gesehen hat... fotos zählen nich



Hat jmd gesat er müsse ausschliesslich ingame ne Freundin haben?


----------



## kind-of-sugar (21. September 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Passend zum *Valentinstag am 14. Februar* wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches die romantischsten, kuscheligsten oder schönsten Orte in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt sind.
> 
> Wohin würdet Ihr die Dame oder den Held Eures Herzen führen, wenn es um das allererste Date geht?
> Und vor allem: Warum eignet sich grade dieser Ort besonders dafür?
> ...






Die höhle errinert mich ein bisschen an ne voll chillige Sauna bei uns im Schwimmbad^^Die hat auch so lichter und ist so auf Grotte gemacht ist voll geil da^^ Naja aber um zum eigentlich Thema zurück zu kommen ich find nen richtig schönen Ort in der Instanz Maraudon zwischen den ganzen Wasserfällen wo nur die Schildkröten da rumrennen...falls ihr nun wisst welchen Ort ihc meine^^


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Die Zwillingskolosse sind geil oder die Insel südlich von Tanaris find ich auch cool nur schwer hinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


mfg Headcrab


----------



## Undead Secret (22. September 2008)

Weiss nich obs schon gepostet wurde aber diese Insel Dun Alcaz in den Düstermarschen, da gibts eine sehr schöne Stelle wenn man einmal bis zur Hälfte um die herumschwimmt.


----------



## Shizo. (22. September 2008)

Ganz klar Nagrand bei der Trollin die da die Tauren Körper hängen hat * Böse Lache


----------



## Delwod (22. September 2008)

In der nähe von der TodesMine rechts vorbei und noch weiter hoch an denn defias vorbei dar gibt es ein haus versteckt dar würde ich meine liebste hinführen!


----------



## Lâzché (22. September 2008)

Auf den Flugplatz neben IF und meiner Angebetenden das Fliegen bei bringen oder sie auf Wolke 7 fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich schon etwas krank oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

> Kennt ihr diesen Berg in Feralas, er gehört wohl zu den Zwillingskolossen, von dem man nur per Fallschirm wieder herunterkommt? Da ist ein kleiner Teich.. an dem man ein Feuerchen machen kann, schöne Aussicht.. und am Ende eben das Abenteuer des Absprungs. Eine wirklich schöne Stelle. Die Natur ist noch in Ordung, nicht einmal Mobs stören. Hat man sonst nur auf der Mondlichtung, solche Ruhe. Aber nicht nur vor Mobs, auch vor neugierigen Ohren oder Augen anderer ist man dort herrlich ungestört. Daher: nicht verraten!



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Malehkith (22. September 2008)

Die Hütte über dem riesigen Wasserfall in dem Zwischengebiet der Flugroute zwischen SW und segende Schluchte ;-)


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (23. September 2008)

Ich würde sie auf den kleinen Vorsprung im riesigen Wasserfall (wenn man von den Wäldern von Terroka nach Nagrand kommt) entführen, kommt man aber leider nur mit flugmount hin von da oben hat man eine sehr schöne aussicht. Oberhalb gibt es auch noch einen lauschigen Urschprungssee wer es gemütlicher mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=4985:WoWScrnS...8_155641.jpg]


----------



## Xyliandra (23. September 2008)

kommt man überhaupt noch zum flugplatz über IF rauf ? 
Der Staudamm in Loch Modan is Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auch der berg über IF mit gipfelkreuz ... und die silithushöhle in lochmodan von da aus hat man nen spitzen ausblick ich würd da mein hotel hinbaun^^


----------



## KArzzor (23. September 2008)

Würde so nen schwebenden stein in nagrand vorziehen =)


----------



## Zalasta (23. September 2008)

^^ so, hier. Mein persönlicher chillplatz.. an dem ich in den ganzen Jahren woW noch nie jemanden gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fragt gar nicht wo es ist x) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korami (23. September 2008)

Ganz klar die Halsabschneidergasse in SW.
Völlige Ruhe, ein Haus ohne NPCs oder ähnliches, im Obergeschoss nen Himmelbett... breit genug für zwei *träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (24. September 2008)

Timberlakos schrieb:


> Gehts Noch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wilschn du jetz


----------



## Pusillin (24. September 2008)

Ich habe 2 schöne plätze: 1. schlingendorntal, bei der arena dort, führ seitlich ein weg hoch, er endet auf einer sehr hohen klippe über einer kleinen bucht,  wo man runterspringen kann.
2. das geheime trolllager zwischen dunkelküste und der moondlichtung, im inet gibs bei myvodeo, glaub ich ein viode zum weg (startet in winterquell)


----------



## Aldaria (27. September 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Passend zum *Valentinstag am 14. Februar* wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches die romantischsten, kuscheligsten oder schönsten Orte in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt sind.
> 
> Wohin würdet Ihr die Dame oder den Held Eures Herzen führen, wenn es um das allererste Date geht?
> Und vor allem: Warum eignet sich grade dieser Ort besonders dafür?
> ...



Hmm, aso sicher nirgendswo in einer Virtuellen SPielewelt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2008)

*hust* ehrlich gesagt war ich zu faul um alles zu lesen, daher schlage ich jetzt einfach mal das hier vor, wenn schon gepostet bitte löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in darnassus (nicht für hordler geeignet) am teleporter zum hyppogriphenmeister rechts vorbei, da den wasserfall runterspringen.
wenn einer heilen kann wird das irgendwie noch romantischer. außerdem kennt den platz WIRKLICH keiner. :-)


----------



## Leang (28. September 2008)

Westlich von Sw kann man, wenn man weis wie, auf den Berg rauf kommen und von dort hat man einen schönen ausblick aufs mehr...als ich das erste mal rauf bin hab ich dort auch welche gesehen die anscheinend CS gemacht haben^^ zum glück haben die mich ned gesehen und ich bin abgezischt. Man will ja schließlich ned stören^^

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Xyliandra (28. September 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> ^^ so, hier. Mein persönlicher chillplatz.. an dem ich in den ganzen Jahren woW noch nie jemanden gesehen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bin ich letztes mal hingeschwommen.... war ich ne knappe stunde unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ringrod (28. September 2008)

Hier der Chilligste platz den ich kenne ^^


----------



## Miný (29. September 2008)

Mein Tipp (Auch wenns nen bissel spät kommt) :

Von dem Steinkrallengipfel , ein Haus ist ein Bug , wie man zu einem SEHR einsamen Plätzchen im Eschental ( Zoramstrand ) auf die hohen Berge kommt ... ( Ist nen kleiner See , ein Häuschen (wo man sich es mit nem Lagerfeuer und Bier gemütlich macht) Und bei Sonnenuntergang setzt man sich auf den höchsten Berg und genießt dieses Geräusch und den schönen Anblick ;-)


----------



## Djoron (29. September 2008)

kA ob die schon kamen:

1. Wenn man aus Dunkelhain nach Süden raus geht ist da links ein kleines Haus mit tisch, Stühlen, Kamin und ohne npcs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. In Dunkelküste gaaanz im Norden sind solche Naga-Ruinen  dort gibt es nen gemütlichen, sehr hübschen und komplett leeren Swimming-Pool im bft-Eingangs Style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Ganz im Osten vom Hinterland sind mehrere kleine Inseln ( auch auf der Karte zu sehen)   von denen die oberste  da steht ne Tannen drauf und Picknickkorb und es ist schön abgeschieden.

4. In Azshara gibt es nen verlassenen Zeltplatz so zwischen 58:29  und 50:31

5. Bei 57:49 in Ashenvale gibt es einen sehr hübschen Schrein in einem ausgehöhlten Baum

6. Für Ingis und Gnome interessant: In Strangle gibts ne kleine "Werkstatt"  n Gnomenhaus mit 2 Ingibedarfs-privat-Gnomen (51:35)

joa das sind so meine chill-plätze    hf


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> ^^ so, hier. Mein persönlicher chillplatz.. an dem ich in den ganzen Jahren woW noch nie jemanden gesehen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo is das?  ja ich weiß in silithus aber wie kommt man da hin^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würd se nach Silithus nach Burg Cenarius ganz oben in den Turm einladen... Herrlicher Ausblick und wunderbar den Silithiden-Bau nebenan zu bestaunen^^


----------



## Gelthron (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die "Inseln" in Nagrand sehr schön.
Dort hab ich heiraten wollen, aber der Priest hatte kein fm -.- .
Aber es ist dort sehr schön mit den Baumen auf den Inseln.


MFG


----------



## m@r1@n (19. Oktober 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> eurer "angebeteten" ... BAAAAAAH ... mach doch auch noch nen Thread auf und frag wo ihr das Liebespiel mit ihr treiben würdet... mein gott das sind PIXEL! Das interessante an WoW ist, sich Herrausforderungen zu stellen und sie zu meistern, aber es ist KEIN RL Ersatz!! Wer glaubt inGame, und ausschließlich, inGame eine Freundin haben zu müssen, der hat noch nie eine "echte" gehabt... mir kann keiner weiß machen das man gefühle für jemanden haben kann, den man noch nie gesehen hat... fotos zählen nich


Oh mein Gott keine Zeit ich muss mein FÄT epixx holen die hauptsächlich aus S2 bestehen.....schonmal was von RP gehört?
WoW is nunmal n ROLEPLAY Game aber naja jedem das Seine.


----------



## Flowmotion (19. Oktober 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...




xD made my day


----------



## m@r1@n (19. Oktober 2008)

Oh jetzt hab ich ganz vergessen meine Chillplätzchen zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also da wären einmal die Inseln in Nagrand da geh ih immer hin wenn mich WoW nervt
und ansonst Eschental oder Teldrassil aufgrund der Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man mit dem Zeppelin von Unterstadt nach Orgrimmar im richtigen Moment vor Og abspringt kann man auf nem sehr schönem
Felsvorsprung landen wirklich schön abends mit Feuer mit tollem Blick auf Og und unten können ja ein paar leute feuerwerk machen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurrin (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den Leuchtturm in Desolace an der Küste sehr schön.


----------



## Kardexis (19. Oktober 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Passend zum *Valentinstag am 14. Februar* wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches die romantischsten, kuscheligsten oder schönsten Orte in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt sind.
> 
> Wohin würdet Ihr die Dame oder den Held Eures Herzen führen, wenn es um das allererste Date geht?
> Und vor allem: Warum eignet sich grade dieser Ort besonders dafür?
> ...


*Am Besten Irgenwohin, aber auf einem Realm der nicht mit Bugs versäucht ist und ständig abschmiert*


----------



## Tazzrok (20. Oktober 2008)

HA!!! Das hat wirklich noch keiner gepostet!!!

Mein Lieblingsplatz zum ausspannen, RP chillen und Trollinen entführen ( wie schon angedeutet besonders für Trolle),

ist auf der Insel Yojamba in Stranglethorn.

Dort auf der dem Meer zugewandten Seite etwas abseits der großen Hütte ist auf einer kleinen Erhebung am Strand eine Palme

direkt am Strand vor einem kleinen Steg unter der ich gerne sitze.

Dort hat man schönen Blick auf das Meer, den Sonnenuntergang und den Schrein.

Außerdem ist die Musik auf der Insel einzigartig in WoW und sehr cool und chillig.


----------



## Courtis (21. Oktober 2008)

Also hier mal ein paar tolle Plätze =)

1.: Nagrand - Anhöhe der Verderbnis ... hört sich nicht wirklich schön an, aber dort ist es sehr angenehm... ein paar Bäume auf einem hohen Berg, ein paar Schlangen (non-aggro und wenn man Action will kann man Kobraschuppen bei denen Farmen) und ein paar Vögel (aggro, aber anstatt anzugreifen flüchten sie, sobald sich ein Spieler nähert). Da ist noch ein kleiner Lagerplatz mit einer Taurendam. Insgesamt recht schön da.

2.: Alt-Eisenschmiede (darf sehrwahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr dazu schreiben, sonst gibts Ärger mit den Mods xD)

3.: HDZ 1 ... einfach nur ein großes Stück Freiheit. Man kann überallhin nur ohne Channel gespamme, ohne andere Leute, usw =)

4.: Karazhan auf dem Schachbrett. Ob romantisch zu zweit mit nem Picknickkorb, oder gemütlich in nem Grüppchen ums Lagerfeuer. Wenn man Lust hat, kann man ne Runde Schach spielen =)

5.: ganz klassisch: Die Nagrand Inseln... ohne Worte ^^


----------



## Kodda (21. Oktober 2008)

Oh ja nagrand verbing ich auch gern nen bissi zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypterian (21. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte mit seiner Freundin an solch besonderen Tagen nicht in WoW rumhängen, sondern im richtigen Leben so richtig verwöhnen... das bringt mehr als 1000sonnenuntergänge in WoW


----------



## BAD ORC (22. Oktober 2008)

du kasanova^^ hmm ich finde feralas ist ein ziemlich schönes plätzchen


----------



## Geibscher (22. Oktober 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Man sollte mit seiner Freundin an solch besonderen Tagen nicht in WoW rumhängen, sondern im richtigen Leben so richtig verwöhnen... das bringt mehr als 1000sonnenuntergänge in WoW



Dein Avatar ist sehr passend zu deiner Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. Oktober 2008)

Ins Brachland, auf den einen hohen Berg! Wenn ihr den kennt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (31. Oktober 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Man sollte mit seiner Freundin an solch besonderen Tagen nicht in WoW rumhängen, sondern im richtigen Leben so richtig verwöhnen... das bringt mehr als 1000sonnenuntergänge in WoW



So unrecht hat unser lieber Krypterian da nicht...aber wenn's dann schon WoW sein muss, dann wäre der Steinkrallengipfel keine so schlechte Idee. Hat was echt Idyllisches und der Nachthimmel dort ist auch echt nett anzuschaun.


----------



## Hicks1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist das östliche Hinterland (bei den Schilkröten) bei Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Kaldonir (31. Oktober 2008)

Courtis schrieb:


> 3.: HDZ 1 ... einfach nur ein großes Stück Freiheit. Man kann überallhin nur ohne Channel gespamme, ohne andere Leute, usw =)



Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert aber kann man in HDZ1 durch die ganzen östlichen Königreiche laufen?

und zum Thema: Nachts auf dem Gipfel von Khaz Modan ists sehr schön.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (31. Oktober 2008)

Im startgebiet der B11en gibts hinter dem Denkmal einen Baum auf den man mit mount springen kann, schöner sonnenuntergang und freier Blick aufs Meer


----------



## Krueger75 (31. Oktober 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist sehr passend zu deiner Aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Anspielung auf seinen Vogel war... :-) LOL !!!


----------



## -Zirâ- (31. Oktober 2008)

Maraudon bei dem teil mit dem wasserfall und den Hydras   da isses auch ganz schön find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tante Edith meint : Füttert kovu noch 2 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

3 meiner chars sind verheiratet (:

Eine bekam ihren Antrag Abends bei Sonnenuntergang auf den Echoinseln. Im Gepäck hatte der werte Herr den -Klunker- (1000g-Ring, war Pre-BC wahrscheinlich das sinnloseste teure Item ever) - aber es war wirklich süß ^^

Geheiratet wurde in der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts in den Östlichen Pestländern (gibt ja in unsren Hordestädten keine Kirchen)


Die zweite bekam ihren Antrag In Winterspring bei der Wasserquelle im Westen. Im Gepäck hatte der nächste werte Herr einen smaragdgründen Welpling (: Um die "Liebe" zu besiegeln.

Geheiratet wurde daraufhin in der Gurubashi-Arena in Stranglethorn vor 112 Leuten. Im Anschluss plünderten wir noch die Kiste dort, und ritten alle gen Sturmwind (wir, als "Ehepaar" natürlich in Kleid und Anzug).


Die dritte bekam ihren Antrag in der Scherbenwelt - in einer der Kuppeln im Nethersturm.

Geheiratet wurde dann im Raum zwischen Chess und Prinz in Karazhan (:


----------



## Dark-necro (1. November 2008)

holy-warlock schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> u might want to take a girl out in your real life. that is much more fun and has more sense than spending your time sitting on a mountain in a computer world with a female character which is played by a man...



/sowas von sign^^

Leute... geht mal in eurem echten Leben weiterleveln, farmen und grinden^^


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

sicher i-wo in nagrand...

auf ner schwebenden insel .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilthus (1. November 2008)

Der schönste Ort, den ich bis jetzt kennen und lieben lernen durfte is der Altar der Stürme
hab ne ganz tolle erinnerung an den Ort wegen nem super Wow Kumpel wie er im Anzug vor mir stand^^
werds bestimmt niemals vergessen..
außerdem is es einer der wenigen Orte die meiner Meinung ne hammer Atmosphäre haben^^

lg Lilly


----------



## Seriná (6. November 2008)

ja die schönsten orte sind immernoch die grünen, baumreichen, sonnigen orte. sowohl ingame als auch rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab damals n heiratsantrag auf nem kleinen boot in den kanälen von SW bekommen^^
sehr süß und er hat sogar gewartet bis ich level 40 war und das blöde kleid tragen konnte. 
hier mal ein bildchen aus den "flitterwochen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (6. November 2008)

Rotkammgebirge an dem See find ich am "lauschigsten" so bisserl die Angel reinhalten und einfach mal 20min nichts tun =)


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> 3 meiner chars sind verheiratet (:
> 
> Eine bekam ihren Antrag Abends bei Sonnenuntergang auf den Echoinseln. Im Gepäck hatte der werte Herr den -Klunker- (1000g-Ring, war Pre-BC wahrscheinlich das sinnloseste teure Item ever) - aber es war wirklich süß ^^
> 
> ...


3 kerle auf einmal hinhalten... respekt^^


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Auf den Flugplatz von Ironforge. 
Da sind wir ungestört :>


----------



## JaBo0611 (19. November 2008)

Ich mage würde da meine fähigkeiten nutzen und ihr old IF zeigen den flugplatz oder die farm anlage die man sieht wenn von IF ins sumpfland fliegt ^^


----------



## SamboraGirl (19. November 2008)

*Höhlen der Zeit ist für mich der Platz überhaupt..ist einfach nur geil dort!

Bild folgt noch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ela_77 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn mit der neuen Erweiterung aus? habt ihr dort schon irgendwelche schönen und ruhigen Orte gefunden?

Grund der Frage ist eigentlich, dass ich vor habe, mit der Gilde den Geburtstag eines Mitglieds zu feiern und mir noch kein passender Ort eingefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere eine Idee. 

Schön wäre es, wenn es dort vielleicht einen Tisch geben würde, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG,

Ela


----------



## Greshnak (4. Dezember 2008)

loch modan, wenn ,man ca östlich von thelsamar die klippe runterspringt ist da irgendwo ein steg, und da is es wünderschön


----------



## KayaDiabolin (10. Dezember 2008)

Am See bei der Mondlichtung (hab den Namen vergessen) finde ich es besonders schön.
Bäume, Wiese, Nacht und Mondlicht - und natürlich ein See, in dem sich der Mond spiegeln kann. 
Herrlich ^^


----------



## Racios (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd sie nach Ashenvale irgendwo bringen <3


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. Dezember 2008)

vermutlich an der mondlichtung bei dem see.erst  ein schönes essen und dann schwimmen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (24. Dezember 2008)

Würde einfach is so einen großen weiß strahlenden Baum in Kristallsangwald oder wie der heist, finde das dort einfach wunderschön. Einfach eine Stelle suchen wo man eine freie Sicht hat, einfach auf einen Baumstamm setzen und einfach  die Aussieht geniesen.


----------



## Harloww (29. Dezember 2008)

Seriná schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mit Abstand der hässlichste Female Human Char den ich je gesehen habe. Nice.


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, obs hier schonmal gepostet wurde, oder ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu schreiben sollte, weils ein Bug im Spiel ist, welcher aber nicht geändert werden sollte.

Es gibt eine Stelle in Loch Modan (wo genau bleibt geheim) wo man mit ein paar Jumpeinlagen und guten Wanderschuhen auf den Rücken des Gebirgsstreifen kommt (das is eben der Bug).
Von dort aus kann man nun das Gebirge erkunden, wobei ich den Weg richtung Westen vorschlagen würde. Irgendwann kommt man dann an zwei Stellen, die entweder mit 'Langsamer Fall' oder Bubble zu überwinden sind, weils steil nach unten geht, aber immer noch auf dem Gebirgsgrat ist. Ich glaube, man kommt auch als normale Klasse da runter, aber immer schön HP auffrischen, damit man nicht trotzdem noch stirbt (führt ohne Umschweife dazu, dass man sich wiederbeleben muss, weil man niemals zum Leichnam kommt ohne stundenlang nochmals da durchzulatschen).
Hat man jedoch diese zwei kniffligen Stellen gemeistert, kommt man dann irgendwann zu der Stelle, die man als Allianzer immer, wenn man von SW nach IF fliegt, unter sich sieht. Es sieht wie ein Übernachtungslager aus mit Zelt, Feuerstelle, etc...

Ich poste irgendwann mal ein Bild davon.

Ps'
Warum ich nicht weiter ins Detail gehen möchte? Ich nenne diesen Pfad 'Die Grenze des Seins', da man auch von diesem Lager weiter gehen kann und so irgendwann die Fläche findet, auf der überhaupt nichts steht. Man ist mitten im grossen Meer, nur hats kein Wasser und auch sonst nichts. Geht man von dort Richtung Süden steht man irgendwann hinter Sturmwind.
Ja genau, hinter Sturmwind. Nur ist es nicht da... Man sieht nur Bäume in der Luft, da Sturmwind ja nicht eben ist und es hat Löcher aufm Boden die direkt Bsp. in einen Keller im Stadtzentrum führen. Dort baut sich dann das Bild wieder auf und man steht mitten in SW (auch als Hordler). Aber Vorsicht, einige Löcher führen ins Nichts und zu Bob ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Januar 2009)

Im addon finde ich es besonders schön im Sholazarbecken / Flussnabel. Hübsch da. Alles schön grün und gemütlich. ^^


----------



## Lothron-Other (10. Januar 2009)

Müss auch sagen das das Becken sehr schön ist, wo ich es auch schön finde in Dalaran oben auf dem Turm (Purpursalon), wenn die Sonne untergeht sehr schön.


----------



## Dropz (10. Januar 2009)

Cloud schrieb:


> Da würde ich hingehen .....
> Wenn ich nen Käfer wäre ...
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamaican (11. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nichts schöneres als die Oase im Brachland.
Aahhcc die Oase *schwärm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jemiel (17. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es perfekt in den ruhigen Abenstunden  sich in Beutebucht auf den Steg zu setzten und das nächtliche südliche Meer mit den Inseln zu geniesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar erst 15 hab auch keine Freundinn aber ich persönlich finde die Grizzlyhügel am allerschönsten! Da kommt wirklich schottischer Flair auch, besonders wegen der Hintergrundmusik die gefällt mir sehr gut und es wird sich bestimmt dort eiin sehr romatisches plätzchen finden ^_^ 

MFG...ich suche noch ein plätzchen und post es dann hier =D


----------



## Buldruil (18. Januar 2009)

Bester Platz ist eindeutig in Nagrand auf einer der fliegenden Inseln...


----------



## Viorel (18. Januar 2009)

Ich sags mal so: Wenn man in Rl ne Freundin hat braucht man nicht in einem Online-Rollenspiel eine verpixelte Ecke suchen um (!vielleicht!) mit einem Spielfigur etwas zu machen.


----------



## Ashrokse (18. Januar 2009)

Viorel schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Wenn man in Rl ne Freundin hat braucht man nicht in einem Online-Rollenspiel eine verpixelte Ecke suchen um (!vielleicht!) mit einem Spielfigur etwas zu machen.



Da kommt sich aber jemand ganz toll vor. :>


----------



## Sin'dorei (18. Januar 2009)

Viorel schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Wenn man in Rl ne Freundin hat braucht man nicht in einem Online-Rollenspiel eine verpixelte Ecke suchen um (!vielleicht!) mit einem Spielfigur etwas zu machen.




Ich sags mal so: Wenn man im RL nen Job hat und Freunde hat, mit denen man was unternehmen kann, braucht man auch Abends kein WoW zu zocken...

...und warum macht mans doch? weils Spaß macht...
...und warum sucht man sich solche hübschen Orte? eben aus dem selben Grund...und weils ein ROLLENspiel ist

merksts selbst oder?

&#8364;: Ich finde den Friedhof in Azshara am Strand sehr schön. Der sieht nicht nach Friedhof aus und ist schön mit Blumen geschmückt...auch zu sehen in: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X6l-oAmcA_w&...feature=related


----------



## Basti.Bacon (18. Januar 2009)

in westfall ganz unten links iss ne kleine apfel plantage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist es sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[attachment=6528:WoWScrnS...9_202220.jpg]


----------



## Elfenknight (18. Januar 2009)

Könnte mir mal pls wer sagen wo diese Nachtelfe am Berg in Feralas ist?
Ich find die einfach nich keine koords beschreiben pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (19. Januar 2009)

In HDW, die Höhle wo der Druide ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Das ist jetzt nicht auf den Post über mir bezogen xD


----------



## DarkVampirelord (19. Januar 2009)

in Maraudon ;D das ist so ein tolles plätzchen mit so großen blumen aus denen wasser herraus fließt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mit jemandem zum RP treffen will, dann machen wir das meist bei dem Leuchtturm in Westfall.

Da kann man sich unterhalten, hat ne nette Umgebung und kann sogar n bisschen Angeln xD


----------



## Yaglan (16. Februar 2009)

Die Orte die ich noch kenne sind einmal vor Grimbatol.
Und im Steinkrallengebirge ganz im Norden bei dieser NE taverne


----------



## Dark2Devil (16. Februar 2009)

Es gibt auf Teldrassil nen Schrein

aus Darnassus raus und dann erste biegung links und dann bis zum ende

die stelle is schön ich habe da als Hordler (mit raid xD) mit meiner ex unsere Ingame Hochzeit gefeiert ^^


----------



## Hässlichia (23. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6873:WoWScrnS...9_215350.jpg]


Auch das Sholazarbecken hat so seine lauschigen Plätzchen für ein erstes Stelldichein...


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja für ein erstes Date mit meiner Angebeteten das Dorf der tanzenden Trolle besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dahin erst kürzlich wieder einen Abstecher gemacht. Echt schön dort zwischen diesen riesigen Bergen und dem wunderbar klarem See.


----------



## Muz (23. Februar 2009)

ich gehe immer auf Eisenschmiede mit meinem Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe , kleiner tipp an die Hordis ^^ es laufn dort Wachen rum also mind. lvl 75 sonst ist das  eher ein Malör . Am einfachsten kommt man auf den Berg wenn man gleich den ersten Weg nach Eisenschmiede geht in Loch Modan wenn ihr vom Sumpfland kommt , dan einfach nahe diesen Torbogens versuche dort auf der rechten seite hochzu springen . und dann immer weiter hoch wuseln mann kommt auch an den Flughafen vorbei ^^ hf dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

